

Nuclear waste issues freeze permits for all U.S. power plants - 1337biz
http://money.cnn.com/2012/08/09/news/economy/nuclear-plants-waste/index.htm

======
yen223
Am I the only person who thought that this is about "Nuclear waste" issuing
"freeze permits"?

